# Conical bushing for Beretta 92? Help me find.....PLEASE



## czsniper (Aug 27, 2014)

Looking to see if anyone is selling, or has information on where to find a bushing for the Beretta 92. I have seen a factory ported barrel with a bushing (super hard to find) and have read about a beretta forum member who goes by "WAL" that makes conical bushings. Does anyone have experience with these? Please share info with me. How much are they? Does he still make them?.... Thanks


----------



## KenJSr (Apr 16, 2015)

I presume you tried Brownells?


----------

